# Spotify Link to a soundtrack of mine.



## cchristensson (May 8, 2013)

Hi everyone.
This is a link to a soundtrack of mine that has been out for a while (on Screamworks Records) for a Swedish small budget movie called Psalm 21.
Hope You enjoy.
Best,
Christer

http://open.spotify.com/album/6jDQlq0AEyWaEFY9mjL3wQ


----------



## RasmusFors (May 8, 2013)

Did see Psalm21 a while ago. Really liked the music and the storys theme. One thing that always scares the shit out of me, is small evil children >8o


----------



## cchristensson (May 17, 2013)

Thanks and Im still scared of that child... (My daughter) :shock:


----------



## ThomasL (May 17, 2013)

Nice! Now I need to see the film.


----------

